# Movie, "Interview with the Antichrist"



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 9, 2022)

I was recently made aware of this movie. Surprised I had not heard of it before (it came out in 2020, I believe).

It is thoroughly Dispensational, and quite awful, to my thinking. I wonder how popular it has been among Dispensational folks in the states?

Las week I went to an "Evangelical Alliance" prayer meeting for pastors in my city (Limassol, Cyprus), desiring to meet other ministers, and of the 6 or so that attended all but 2 were highly Charismatic (and, I think, Dispensational), and of the 2 one was Baptist and strongly Dispensational. Not only was I the only Reformed person there, but there is no other Presbyterian church in my city, and only two Reformed/Presbyterian churches in the entire nation (not including one house church). One 1689 Baptist church across the border in the Turkish-occupied territory.

I am increasingly aware of the widespread Dispensational presence in this country – holding that the Jewish state of Israel is the fulfillment of prophecy, the rapture will come before the Tribulation, then the 1,000-year reign of Christ in Jerusalem, the 7 years of antichrist, etc. 

(The JWs here outnumber the "Evangelicals" around 5 to 1.)

I have been challenged twice by pastors here on my Amillennial view – as well, by one, on my Reformed (Calvinist) soteriology – and am preparing to make our Reformed presence and teaching more well-known here. At stake, really, is the integrity of the gospel purely preached and taught. It is sad – _grievous_ – that one's performance and merit is the means by which we are accepted by God, rather than Christ's performance and merit.

That the distinction between Israel and the Church – that the two are quite separate entities – is held to, is also grievous.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Knight (Oct 10, 2022)

I say this as someone undecided in his own eschatology (leanings toward postmil or amil) and without empirical evidence, but I think if you polled the majority of Americans, most would understand Christianity to have a dispensational eschatology (even though they may not have heard of the term). Evangelical focus on anything to do with end times seems to have more to do with heaven and hell rather than whether the kingdom of God will become more or less manifest on earth over time. If we broaden the scope to the focus of the American populace, I imagine popular entertainment (e.g. Left Behind) is the extent of the exposure the majority of people would have, and much if not the vast majority of it delights in the apocalyptic.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 10, 2022)

I gather that very few are familiar with the movie noted? Its hypothesis as to the thinking and speaking of the "man of sin [or lawlessness]" and final "antichrist" does not ring true to Scripture, and clouds discernment. The _Epoch Times_ (a supposed neutral and conservative paper) pushes it heavily.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Oct 11, 2022)

I’ve never heard of this one. Usually I’ve at least come across these from time to time.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 11, 2022)

I never heard of it before you brought it up here. I doubt it's being widely watched in the US, along the lines of the _Left Behind_ series or the _Prayer Room_ movie, or something like that. I think I would have heard some buzz if it were anything like that.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 11, 2022)

I am not familiar with that movie at all. None of my usual "Dispensational" sparring partners have ever mentioned it.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 11, 2022)

I am rather tempted to judge the movie by the title.


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm always up for finding out for certain how the end-times are going to play out, so I'll be checking this out for sure!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

